# ACA - American Canine Association



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

ACA American Canine Association

South Central Missouri Kennel Club is a local club. They are hosting a show in June. My conformation class is encouraging me to enter, just for the experience if nothing else. 
I don't see any harm in it, just wondered if anyone has heard of this group before?


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

never mind, i'm just going to pass on it. The local club has been trying to get AKC registration, but I guess there is a freeze on new clubs


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

I have never heard of AKC having a freeze on new clubs. BUT, the ACA is a club that will register a dog as purebred from photos even if the dog is not registered with another organization. My concern would be that the AKC would probably not accept a club for membership that would put on an event from this type of club.


----------



## gsdheeler (Apr 12, 2010)

Some of the local "breeders" in this area of Pa. are registering their puppies with ACA not AKC. Not saying a piece of paper makes a good dog, but I don't think some of the "breeders" can or want to register with AKC,. 
I'd steer clear of ACA.


----------

